# Just Another Lame Puppy



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Got a new puppy yesterday. Roxy, 9 week old female. born 3/18/16. i'm already in love.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

What a cutie!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Awww!I think I'm in love too


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

So happy for you! She is adorable!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

So adorable!! :wub:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

awwww - she is so cute!!!!!



Lee


----------



## TerryA (Jul 15, 2015)

She is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats!! Roxy is just so adorable!! :wub: I can see why she stole your heart. Enjoy your new pup!!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Aww, Joe, she's beautiful! You're in love with her already, and it's clear from the look in her sweet eyes, the feeling's mutual!

Susan


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Congrats! She is beautiful


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She looks like she is smiling in one picture! Beautiful pup- congratulations !!!!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks everyone. she's definitely been keeping me busy the past couple days.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

Cute! She looks pretty happy in her crate.

I have a Roxy too. Nice name


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aww, everybody luv's puppies, shes a cutie.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

just an update. we're almost 5 months now. roxy is starting to look like a real dog. she say's hello.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

How's your girl doing?Getting her big girl teeth around nowShe's very pretty!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

dogma13 said:


> How's your girl doing?Getting her big girl teeth around nowShe's very pretty!


thanks! she's doing great. no problems at all. unusual 'cause most dogs have trouble with something. this can't be true, she'll end up with cancer or something.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

scarfish said:


> thanks! she's doing great. no problems at all. unusual 'cause most dogs have trouble with something. this can't be true, she'll end up with cancer or something.


Oh good grief!Don't say that!I predict you'll be on here with a really funny Roxy story before long.Your little angel will figure out a way to give you some trouble


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

roxy is going to be a beach dog. booked a place in nags head NC in a few weeks.


----------



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

She will have a great time, Kato absolutely loved the beach!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh, yeah. I bet she's going to love it.
She has grown SO much.
You know we are going to need pictures after the trip to the beach, right?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Oh, yeah. I bet she's going to love it.
> She has grown SO much.
> You know we are going to need pictures after the trip to the beach, right?


i'll take plenty of pics.


if anyone sees this post and knows. i'm not starting a new thread. how well will a tie down stake work in the sand. i never used one ever but will need one for the beach.


----------



## sighwhatever (Aug 10, 2016)

she's beautiful. gosh they grow up fast.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Oh, yeah. I bet she's going to love it.
> She has grown SO much.
> You know we are going to need pictures after the trip to the beach, right?


crap, i forgot to update. went to the outer banks and yeah she loved it. the waves not so much but seaweed and the dune grass reeds very much.



newer pics.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So she gave the book a bad review?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

LOVE the picture of her and the training book. She says she's got it covered, she's perfect, no book needed!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Glad she enjoyed her Beach Day!

She's such a pretty girl!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

sweet pup!


----------



## MommyofMoose (Nov 5, 2016)

Yep I'm in love too!!! So gorgeous ?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

9 months. tail is a little curly when she's happy.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice pup!


----------

